

No self-respecting professor wants to discuss the soul in class - garret
http://chronicle.com/article/Soul-Talk/65278/

======
pwhelan
To begin discussion of the soul is to try to define it in some way. When a
'self-respecting' professor wants to define cognition or love for me, I
suppose it should subjected to intellectual snobbery?

I am not a Catholic but they have, and have had, many scholars who have
attacked this and other difficult metaphysical questions. Also, humans have
believed in the concept of a soul for a long time and the vast majority still
do. Some of the greatest insights into human nature came from the distant
past.

